# anime (sustantivo)



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes:

Recientemente (es decir entre ayer y hoy) me encontré dos veces con el *anime* como (digo yo ) sinónimo de *dibujo animado* en el WIKI.


> Fuente
> En el *anime* Pokemon, aparece un Meowth con botas, haciendo alusión al gato con botas.





> Fuente
> Sasuke Uchiha (うちは サスケ Uchiha Sasuke?, renombrado a «Saske» en el doblaje de España)7 es un personaje ficticio de la serie de manga y *anime* Naruto,


Será porque soy una antigua pero... ¿es *anime* sinónimo de dibujo animado? ¿Tiene una connotación especial que desconozco? No sé... como... ¿dibujo animado creado solo para la televisión?
¿Alguien puede decirme algo más sobre este vocablo? (De dónde salió / si hace tiempo que está correteando por aquí... y por dónde, por cierto / ...)

Para los que crean que no he hecho los deberes:
- definición de la RAE:


> *anime**.*
> 
> (Del lat. mediev. _amineus_ 'blanco').
> * 1.* m. Resina o goma de diversas especies botánicas de Oriente y América, usada generalmente en medicina y droguería.
> * 2.* m._ Am._ *curbaril.*


Del M. Moliner:


> anime (del lat. medieval «amineus», blanco; voz americana) m. *Curbaril (árbol leguminoso). ¤ Resina de este árbol.


Del M. Seco: inexistente 
(No tengo más diccionarios serios a mano)

Más preguntas: ¿lo conocéis? ¿lo usáis? ¿lo usan vuestros hijos o nietos? Si es así ¿saben lo que es y hacen alguna diferencia con dibujo animado? Si lo conocéis ¿dónde se utiliza?

Como siempre solo por curiosidad y como siempre gracias por vuestro tiempo y aportaciones.
Un beso.
Martine


----------



## hteamm

Buenas tardes:

que yo sepa es una palabra de origen japonés utilizada para designar un tipo particular de dibujo animado creado en el mismo país.
Así que, por ejemplo, es un anime Pokémon, pero es simplemente un dibujo animado Pocoyo.

De todas maneras esperamos opiniones de expertos.
Saludos
Marta


----------



## blasita

Hola, Martine:

Sí, yo lo conozco básicamente por el inglés: 





> *anime* n     (Japanese animation) animación japonesa    *anime* nm      *dibujos animados japoneses* loc nom m pl (Diccionario de WR)




No lo uso, pero sí lo he oído bastante, sobre todo entre los más jóvenes. Una palabra que parece estar de moda.

Un saludo.


----------



## Vampiro

Sí, es dibujo animado, pero japonés.  Palabra aguda, además.
Y no se te vaya a ocurrir confundir algo chino con un animé japonés, hay quienes podrían sentirse ofendidos en su fuero más interno.
_


----------



## Aviador

La palabra que yo conozco es *animé*, con tilde. Aunque a menudo aparezca sin la tilde, todo el mundo la pronuncia como palabra aguda, incluso en otros idiomas. Por esto es que sospecho que este término japonés viene del francés _animé_, animado.


----------



## crujesono

Como bien dicen son dibujos animados japoneses. Al principio era para distinguirlos de los occidentales porque eran más "adultos", como el vocablo japanimation (hoy en desuso), y distinguirlo de los "cartoons". Hoy en día simplemente es todo dibujo animado venido del Japón. Como bien dice Vampiro, cuidadin con los fans, no los confundas con otra cosa. No les digas manga (que son los comics o tebeos japoneses) que se ponen hechos unos basiliscos... Aunque muchas veces el anime es una adaptación de un manga.


----------



## hteamm

Aviador said:


> Aunque a menudo aparezca sin la tilde, todo el mundo la pronuncia como palabra aguda, incluso en otros idiomas.



Pues, yo personalmente acabo de descubrir que debería ser palabra aguda. En italiano siempre la había oído pronunciar _ánime_. 
¿Todo hispanohablante la pronuncia como palabra aguda (lo correcto, por lo visto, en japonés)?


----------



## Csalrais

hteamm said:


> Pues, yo personalmente acabo de descubrir que debería ser palabra aguda. En italiano siempre la había oído pronunciar _ánime_.
> ¿Todo hispanohablante la pronuncia como palabra aguda (lo correcto, por lo visto, en japonés)?


No, por aquí, y diría que en buena parte de España si no toda, es llana, así que a nosotros no es que se nos haya olvidado la tilde, la pronunciamos así (repito, es lo que conozco en España).

Ejemplo:
http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/telediario/mejores-autores-anime-casa-encendida-madrid/1460989/


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Cintia&Martine said:


> Más preguntas: ¿lo conocéis? ¿lo usáis? ¿lo usan vuestros hijos o nietos? Si es así ¿saben lo que es y hacen alguna diferencia con dibujo animado? Si lo conocéis ¿dónde se utiliza?


Hola:
Yo no, lógico, gracias a mi edad estuve a salvo de ocupar mi "escasamente" en estos engendros, pero son conocidos y consumidos*, claro que sí. Es curioso: una película es una película, sea norteamericana o iraní, cualquiera sea su estética, tenga o no tenga valores artísticos, cualquiera sea la cultura que tienen detrás. Un cuento es un cuento y una novela, una novela, sea su autor vietnamita o belga. Pero los "comics" japoneses (o historietas, como las llamo yo) se conocen como manga. Y los dibujitos animados, como animé. Hay gente muy fanática de estos géneros y se los toman muy en serio. No creo que a ellos les pueda gustar que a lo que miran uno lo llame “dibujitos animados”, así como quien quiere la cosa... El menor de los males sería que te retiraran el saludo.

* Por los varones. Las mujeres tienen algún tipo de defensa en el cerebro que las pone a salvo.

A Aviador: sí, aquí es anim*é. *El único *"anime" *que conozco es el subjuntivo de animar.


----------



## blasita

Csalrais said:


> No, por aquí, y diría que en buena parte de España si no toda, es llana, así que a nosotros no es que se nos haya olvidado la tilde, la pronunciamos así (repito, es lo que conozco en España).



Coincido. Llana para mí también.

Por cierto, otro idioma en el que no es aguda es en inglés. _Anime_ significa animación en japonés y de ahí viene. Como ha dicho Aviador, parece ser que se creó partiendo del francés _animé_.


----------



## hteamm

Csalrais said:


> No, por aquí, y diría que en buena parte de España si no toda, es llana, así que a nosotros no es que se nos haya olvidado la tilde, la pronunciamos así (repito, es lo que conozco en España).



Bueno, entonces creo que la palabra llegó a Europa con la grafía romanizada sin tildes ni nada, y luego cada país empezó a pronunciarla como mejor le parecía, menos los expertos del asunto, los únicos en enterarse de la pronunciación original

De todas maneras parece que se utiliza solo en la jerga de los fanáticos, no he oído a nadie que los llame así para diferenciarlos de los clásicos. Para la gente común son _dibujos animados (japoneses)_.


----------



## Maggydch

Anime, así sin tilde, en Venezuela es el nombre del poliestireno expandido. Tergopol en otros lados, el 
que se usa para hacer envases de todo tipo.


----------



## Julvenzor

Sí, concuerdo con todos. Y, como español, incido en que aquí "todo el mundo" la pronuncia como llana: _anIme_. Me sorprende esta diferencia entre océanos tanto como la que descubrí hace tiempo con la palabra _panel_ en Colombia.

Bueno, mi querida Cintia. Usted ya se quedó fuera de la "moda". En mi espantosa generación pululan una enormidad de términos _flipantes_ y de dudosos orígenes. Gracias a los media, cuyo manual se titulará "Cómo insertar nuevos anglicismos en la sociedad para quedar guay" nos topamos con dibujos animados que cada vez cuentan con un peor y peor doblaje.

*PD:* ¿Hay alguien aquí que se haya jugado todos los videojuegos de Pokémon?  En general, si algo caracteriza a los juegos japoneses es su dificultad y largísima duración.


Un saludo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Julvenzor said:


> Bueno, mi querida Cintia. Usted ya se quedó fuera de la "moda".


Esto hace tiempo que lo sé, pero gracias por recordármelo .
Yo soy Martine y precisamente pregunté a mi hija (Cintia), algo más mayor que tú:


> Un anime es un manga (comic) japonés animado, para televisión, una serie normalmente


¿Lo de la serie es imprescindible o se puede llamar anime a películas también (para la tele o no)?

Ya veo que transitó por varios idiomas antes de asentarse, pero preciso que en francés _animé_ es adjetivo o participio, nunca sustantivo. Curioso.
Sería interesante saber cuándo y dónde apareció primero en Europa.

En todo caso, gracias a todos.
Un beso.
Martine


----------



## Vampiro

Julvenzor said:


> *PD:* ¿Hay alguien aquí que se haya jugado todos los videojuegos de Po*ké*mon?  En general, si algo caracteriza a los juegos japoneses es su dificultad y largísima duración.


No.  Sobre todo porque por acá se llaman Pokem*ón *

_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Cintia&Martine said:


> Sería interesante saber cuándo y dónde apareció primero en Europa.


Creo que la moda (fuera de Japón) vino de de nuestros amigos estadounidenses, hace ya años...
Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

Julvenzor said:


> *PD:* ¿Hay alguien aquí que se haya jugado todos los videojuegos de Pokémon?  En general, si algo caracteriza a los juegos japoneses es su dificultad y largísima duración.



Ay, Julvenzor, no sé qué les veis a estos dibujos japoneses, a mí me parecen muy cutres. Como ya voy para momia, mi único contacto con ellos ha sido la babosa Heidi de mediados de los 70, cuya cursilería me ponía de muy mala leche a pesar de mi corta edad, y el delirante y tedioso _Bola de Drac_ (Bola de Dragón) de los 90, que soportaba con odio larvado y gran estoicismo paterno. Entonces no se oía esto de *anime*, pero ahora sí, y en mi tierra también es palabra llana.

Un saludo


----------



## Julvenzor

Cintia&Martine said:


> Esto hace tiempo que lo sé, pero gracias por recordármelo .
> Yo soy Martine y precisamente pregunté a mi hija (Cintia), algo más mayor que tú:




Cierto, ya me parecía haber leído más Martine_s_ por ahí que Cintia_s_. 
Por lo que tengo entendido, también las llaman "películas de anime" cuando provienen de una serie. Es decir, normalmente los japoneses empiezan por publicar un manga, al cual, si tiene éxito, se le "hace" un anime (versión animada más o menos fiel al manga) y por último suelen crearse películas con estos mismos personajes para vivir no sé cuántas aventuras.

*PD:* Martine, aún le debo las gracias por sus gratas contribuciones a mis hilos y que no haya tenido que moderarme hasta ahora. O, al menos, que yo recuerde. 
Vampiro, puse "Pokémon" con tilde porque se trata de una marca registrada tal así. 
Y para Lurrezko: ¡Qué va! Detesto casi todos los animes del mundo. Son *inaguantables* en su mayoría. Sólo me gustan los juegos que desarrollan Sony, Nintendo y compañía por sus elevadas complicaciones. Los doblajes de los que hablo los conozco por el mero hecho de poner un canal y oír seguidamente una jerga angloinfumable.


Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Csalrais

Entiendo tu opinión, Lurrezko, pero lo que debe entenderse con respecto al *anime* y al *manga* es que define el lugar de donde proviene el producto, esos dibujos animados o historietas, no un género. Como tal en Japón se estrenan de 20 a 30 series y películas de animación cada trimestre o cuatrimeste (no lo recuerdo bien) y entre ellas se pueden encontrar casi todos los géneros y estilos y van dirigidas a un público potencial de cualquier edad. Esto es más difícil de aceptar en España, pero en Japón verás a gente de cualquier edad y clase social, hombres hechos y derechos incluidos, comprando mangas en las librerías y leyéndolos en el transporte público sin que ello conlleve estigmatización alguna.

Respecto a la pregunta de nuestra moderadora, yo diría que sí, que las películas de animación japonesa también son anime, como las de Hayao Miyazaki, probablemente el autor más famoso de animación japonesa en Occidente en la actualidad.


----------



## Lurrezko

Csalrais said:


> Esto es más difícil de aceptar en España, pero en Japón verás a gente de cualquier edad y clase social, hombres hechos y derechos incluidos, comprando mangas en las librerías y leyéndolos en el transporte público sin que ello conlleve estigmatización alguna.



No creas que es por lo supuestamente "pueril" del producto: nada más lejos, soy lector de cómics habitual y me encanta el género. Sólo que tengo una barrera no sé si cultural o estética con los cómics japoneses, me dejan completamente frío. Pero no quisiera entrar en disquisiciones_ offtopic_, que el hilo lo abrió una moderadora.

Un gusto saludarte


----------



## Csalrais

Tranquilo, no voy a prejuzgar tus gustos literarios por ese comentario.  Yo mismo tardé años en pasar de un interés superficial en estas producciones debido a detalles como el orden inverso de lectura, referencias extrañas para nosotros o su preferencia masiva por el blanco y negro (no es lo mío, que le voy a hacer). Y como en cualquier medio hay joyas escondidas igual que mierda a espuertas. 

Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Gracias otra vez a todos.

Entonces ¿películas como *Mi vecino* *Totoro*, *Akira*, *El viaje de Chihiro*, *La princesa Mononoke*... (estas sí las he visto) son también animes? O ¿tiene que ser una serie? ¿Es solo la proveniencia (Japón) o el estilo (porque supongo que no tardaron en copiarlas) que define el anime?

(Ya sé me estoy poniendo algo pesada, perdón )


----------



## Csalrais

Hola, Cintia&Martine, en mi opinión y como ya he dicho el uso de *anime *lo determina su procedencia japonesa y así se menciona en el comienzo de su artículo en wikipedia. 


> Es el término que identifica a los dibujos animados (cartoon en inglés) de procedencia japonesa.


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anime

Por tanto esas películas también estarían incluidas en la definición. Ten en cuenta que dos producciones japonesas de animación pueden tener estilos tan diferentes de dibujo como sea posible imaginar.


----------



## Julvenzor

Yo lo veo como ambas cosas. Sólo puede ser anime si proviene de Japón y si a la vez presenta, en general, ese estilo característico. En Occidente tiran más del ordenador, mientras que en Oriente se agarran a multitudes de plantillas prehechas para cabezas, manos, pies, ropa, vehículos, etc. Ser dibujante de manga es un oficio desquiciante: si se te emborrona el boceto, pues a hacer otro nuevo. Tienen un control muy preciso sobre las tintas y el grosor.

Un saludo.


----------



## Lord Darktower

¿No llegan a recordar cuál fue el primer _anime -_​puaj- que llegó a España, incluso antes que el mono de Marco?:
¡¡PUÑOS FUERAAAAA...!!
¡¡FUEGO DE PECHOOO...!!


----------



## Jonno

Anda usted errado milord. Según mis recuerdos (y Wikipedia) Mazinger Z se estrenó en España tres años después de Heidi (1975).

De todas formas, aunque ese dato no sea correcto y tenga usted razón, por lo visto y según también la Wiki, antes que todos (1970) se estrenó en España otro anime llamado Meteoro. Yo no lo conocí.

Por supuesto, en esa época eran todo dibujos animados. Lo de anime vino muchos años después.


----------



## Lord Darktower

¡Siiiiiiii, el que tenía un coche que andaba por debajo del agua! Sr. Jonno, DEBE usted de procurarse alguna copia en algún sitio. Metoro es la precuela del Coche fantástico, el que le hablaba al reloj para decirle eso de "Kirk, te necesito".


----------



## jorgema

Anime siempre la he pronunciado como grave, aunque en mi país también he escuchado la acentuación aguda. Sin embargo, la preferencia parece ser por la forma grave, por lo menos así lo escuchaba en las muchas sesiones, conferencias y proyecciones de anime a las que asistí alguna vez.
En cuanto a qué lo define, si el estilo o la procedencia, hay mucha tela que cortar.


----------



## oa2169

Já. No acabo de reírme.

Por estos lados la palabra aquella es esdrújula: "*á*nime".

Por lo menos así la pronuncian mis sobrinos.

(Algún otro colombiano que me apoye).

Saludos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

oa2169 said:


> Já. No acabo de reírme. Respira, mujer
> 
> Por estos lados la palabra aquella es esdrújula: "*á*nime".
> 
> Por lo menos así la pronuncian mis sobrinos.
> 
> (Algún otro colombiano que me apoye).


Te apoyo desde aquí. Desde esta tarde me informé un poco más en mi entorno y me enteré que en un mismo grupo de amigos con el mismo interés para los animes no se ponen de acuerdo y la pronunciación varía, pasando por toda la gama de pronunciación.
Gracias por tu aporte.

(Pregunta para la RAE, mañana me pongo)


----------



## Vampiro

Cintia&Martine said:


> (Pregunta para la RAE, mañana me pongo)


Esa respuesta va a provocar una carcajada mundial.
_


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Vampiro said:


> Esa respuesta va a provocar una carcajada mundial.
> _


Vaya... La carcajada tendrá que esperar.





> El servicio de consultas lingüísticas permanecerá cerrado, por razones organizativas, hasta el próximo 2 de septiembre.


Y ahora me entero que a vacaciones se las llama *razones organizativas* .

*EDIT*
P.D. Por favor, no comentéis este post que lo borraré el 3 de septiembre. Gracias.


----------



## blasita

Cintia&Martine said:


> Te apoyo desde aquí. Desde esta tarde me informé un poco más en mi entorno y me enteré que en un mismo grupo de amigos con el mismo interés para los animes no se ponen de acuerdo y la pronunciación varía, pasando por toda la gama de pronunciación.
> Gracias por tu aporte.
> 
> (Pregunta para la RAE, mañana me pongo)


 En principio, yo no veo que haya ningún problema con este tema; hemos visto que existen tres diferentes pronunciaciones de _anime_. Ya existen, luego esto no va a cambiar. Si es que la RAE decide aceptar este extranjerismo (algo de información sobre neologismos y extranjerismos se puede encontrar aquí), supongo que tendrán en cuenta las tres diferentes pronunciaciones ya existentes (_anime, animé_ y _ánime_) y se aceptarán las tres grafías posibles. Puede que me equivoque, pero yo no veo que se vaya a incluir en el DRAE en un futuro cercano. De momento, _anime_ se tendría que escribir en cursiva.


----------



## Vampiro

blasita said:


> En principio, yo no veo que haya ningún problema con este tema; hemos visto que existen tres diferentes pronunciaciones de _anime_. Ya existen, luego esto no va a cambiar.


No los subestimes, siempre tienen un as bajo la manga.
_


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:

Tardaron un poco pero aquí está:


> Estimada ****:
> 
> Las obras de la RAE no recogen de momento ninguna recomendación  sobre la voz objeto de su consulta, pero en páginas de Internet escritas  en español se puede comprobar su enorme difusión con las dos grafías, _anime_ y _animé, _para aludir a los productos de animación japoneses. Parece que en japonés se emplea _animeshon, _transcripción del inglés _animation_,para denominar los dibujos animados en general, y que _anime_ es la abreviación de este término, que también toma la forma aguda _ animé_ por influencia de la expresión francesa _dessin animé _('dibujo animado') donde se pronuncia como palabra aguda (en francés, todas las palabras son agudas).
> _ _Hay ya una decena de textos de _anime_ en nuestros bancos de datos y algunos menos de la forma aguda _animé_. No figura en otros diccionarios generales consultados. Si usted  la pronuncia como palabra llana, debe escribirla sin tilde para  reflejar esta acentuación. No es  necesario resaltarla en cursiva porque no plantea problemas de  adecuación gráfica a la ortografía española pues se pronuncia  [anime].
> 
> 
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.


Se ve que han hecho lo mismo que nosotros: navegar en internet.

Un beso.
Martine


----------



## Vampiro

Cintia&Martine said:


> Se ve que han hecho lo mismo que nosotros: navegar en internet.


Me robaste las palabras de los dedos.


_


----------

